# شرح برنامج بريمافيرا primavera محمود الصقار



## MAHMOUD AL SAKKAR (30 نوفمبر 2009)

:28:السلام عليكم​ 


شرح بريمافيرا مع مثال تطبيقى​ 


فقط : قم بإنزال الحلقات ثم قم بفكها ثم قم نتشغيل أى جزء من ال INDEX​ 


جارى تحميل أكثر من إسطوانة لتعليم كيفية تصميم برج 80 دور بالتفصيل DYNAMICS LOADS ​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16244183...92c/Index.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16146981.../1_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16147564.../2_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16148519.../3_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16149049.../4_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16158288.../5_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16163954.../6_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16164230.../7_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16164646.../8_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16165366.../9_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16165422...10_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16166660...11_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16167878...12_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16213239...13_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16216537...14_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16224636...15_online.html​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/16145239.../MSVBVM60.html​


----------



## mohammedshaban (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور للمجهود


----------



## goldlion (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا 
يا بشمهندس ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك من علمه يا رب 

متظرين الباقى باذن الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tamer shehab (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## داريه (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخى
و بإنتظار المزيد


----------



## م:جودي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (2 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله و رعاك و زادك علما و ورعا و تقبل عملك لوجهه الكريم
و في انتظار الجزء الثاني
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## كمال محمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## saywow (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يارب

سيدي .. هل بالامكان ان تكرمنا بالملف الذي تم عمله كنموذج في البراميفيرا ؟؟ اقصد ملف البرامفيرا الخاص بالمشروع النموذج 

ودمت بخير


----------



## محمود نظمى (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك لقد استفدنا كثيرا من هذه الدروس الرائعة فشكرا لك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Ahmed Geneid (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير م محمود
علي كل ما تقدمه لنا من شروحات رائعه*​


----------



## الشاب العراقي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن66 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك0000 ودائما سباقا لفعل الخير0000


----------



## actham (6 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم تسلم


----------



## mdsayed (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع



ان يصلح الراعي ويتق ربه تخشي الذئاب ربوعه وحماه​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 


 

أنت الذي صورتني وخلقتني*********** وهديتني لشرائع الإيمان
أنت الذي علمتني ورحمتني************* وجعلت صدري واعي القرآن
أنت الذي أطعمتني وسقيتني********** من غير كسب يد ولا دكان
وجبرتني وسترتني ونصرتني*********** وغمرتني بالفضل والإحسان
أنت الذي آويتني وحبوتني********* وهديتني من حيرة الخذلان
وزرعت لي بين القلوب مودة*********** والعطف منك برحمة وحنان
ونشرت لي في العالمين محاسنا************* وسترت عن أبصارهم عصياني
وجعلت ذكري في البرية شائعا************ حتى جعلت جميعهم إخواني
والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتي************* لأبى السلام علي من يلقاني
ولأعرضوا عني وملوا صحبتي**************** ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان
لكن سترت معايبي ومثالبي************** وحلمت عن سقطي وعن طغياني
فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها ****************بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني


نونية القحطاني من هنااااا



ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن
​

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - 

أقرب الوسائل إلى الله ::: ملازمة السنه , والوقوف معها بالظاهر والباطن , ودوام الإفتقار إلي الله , وإرادة وجهه وحده بالأقوال والأعمال , وما وصل أحد إلى الله إلا من هذه الثلاثه , وما انقطع عنه أحد إلا بانقطاعه عنها أو عن أحدها .....
قالَ رجلٌ لأبي حنيفةَ : اتَّـقِ الله ! فانتفضَ واصفَرَّ وأطرَقَ ، وَقالَ : جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً ، ما أحوَجَ الناسِ كُلَّ وَقتٍ إلى مَنْ يقولُ لهمْ مثلَ هذا .​







 

 

 



 















​


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 


 

أنت الذي صورتني وخلقتني*********** وهديتني لشرائع الإيمان
أنت الذي علمتني ورحمتني************* وجعلت صدري واعي القرآن
أنت الذي أطعمتني وسقيتني********** من غير كسب يد ولا دكان
وجبرتني وسترتني ونصرتني*********** وغمرتني بالفضل والإحسان
أنت الذي آويتني وحبوتني********* وهديتني من حيرة الخذلان
وزرعت لي بين القلوب مودة*********** والعطف منك برحمة وحنان
ونشرت لي في العالمين محاسنا************* وسترت عن أبصارهم عصياني
وجعلت ذكري في البرية شائعا************ حتى جعلت جميعهم إخواني
والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتي************* لأبى السلام علي من يلقاني
ولأعرضوا عني وملوا صحبتي**************** ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان
لكن سترت معايبي ومثالبي************** وحلمت عن سقطي وعن طغياني
فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها ****************بخواطري وجوارحي ولساني


نونية القحطاني من هنااااا



ردود العلماء علي من قال النقاب عادة وليس عبادة 

واجبنا في نشر أدله النقاب للرد علي من أدعي أنه عاده جاهليه مع ثبوت أرتداء امهات المومنين له رضوان الله عليهن
​

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.alzoghby.com/index.php موقع الشيخ محمد عبد الملك الزغبي  http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 

 كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم الشرعي من كتب ومراجع ومحاضرات
يا طالب العلم الشرعي كن ذو همه عاليه كما قال القائل:
كن رجلاً رجله في الثري ********* وهامه همته في الثريا
http://www.eldoros.com/ موقع دروس - أختر المدينه واعرف ميعاد ومكان الدرس - يا عالي الهمه أقبل
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
www.forsanelhaq.com  موقع فرسان السُنه - حزب الله الحقيقي حزب أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشه والصحابه رضوان الله عليهم
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - 

أقرب الوسائل إلى الله ::: ملازمة السنه , والوقوف معها بالظاهر والباطن , ودوام الإفتقار إلي الله , وإرادة وجهه وحده بالأقوال والأعمال , وما وصل أحد إلى الله إلا من هذه الثلاثه , وما انقطع عنه أحد إلا بانقطاعه عنها أو عن أحدها .....
قالَ رجلٌ لأبي حنيفةَ : اتَّـقِ الله ! فانتفضَ واصفَرَّ وأطرَقَ ، وَقالَ : جزاكَ اللهُ خيراً ، ما أحوَجَ الناسِ كُلَّ وَقتٍ إلى مَنْ يقولُ لهمْ مثلَ هذا .​







 

 

 



 















​


----------



## اعجال (8 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلموا اخ الحبيب محمود الصقار والله العظيم انت حبتتنا في تعلم البرنامج وذلك بالمثال اللذيد والممتع والمفيد جدا للتعلم كيفية التصميم البرنامج خطوة خطوة وياريت تكمل مشروعك الحلو ده معنا وتتحفنا بمشاريع متنوعة ومختلفة وتكون بسيطة علشان نقدر نفهما ونتستفيد منها كتير وتعطينا خطوة ان نتعلم زي نفكر وزي نخطط وزي نجمع معلومات عن اي مشروع علشان نعملوا برنامج زمني واقتصادي في نفس الوقت
واخيرا ..... نقول ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يامهندسنا الحبيب والغالي علي قلوبنا....امييييييين


----------



## محمود الصقار (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى

أبحث الأن مع مجموعة مخططين أثق بهم حتى أسجل الجزء الثانى على p7 و أوضح الفروق بينها و بين p3

محمود الصقار


----------



## أبو نادر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

إذا ممكن المساعدة
حملت الدروس ولكن عند تشغيلها تظهر رسالة خطأ ثم يتوقف الشرح وتغلق النافذة
فهل هناك برامج يجب أن أنزلها حتى تعمل الملفات
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم ربي يزيدك اكثر واكثر 
جزاك الله خيرا
جاري التحميل


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 ديسمبر 2009)

أخى أبو نادر 
يجب تشغيل ملف index و تشغيل كافة الحلقات منه و هو أول ملف uploaded

محمود الصقار


----------



## أبو نادر (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع و بارك الله مشكككوور


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (10 ديسمبر 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا 
وربنا يبارك فيك وفي الناس اللي زيك التي لا تبخل بالمعلومة وكأنهم هم اللي اتعلموها لوحدهم


----------



## والى محمد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا:77:


----------



## أبو نادر (10 ديسمبر 2009)

محمود الصقار قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا أخى
> 
> أبحث الأن مع مجموعة مخططين أثق بهم حتى أسجل الجزء الثانى على p7 و أوضح الفروق بينها و بين p3
> 
> محمود الصقار



ما شاء الله تبارك الله ........

أول ما قرأت هذا الكلام قلت أرجو أن يركز الأستاذ محمود جهده في هذه المرحلة على الأبراج والديناميك...

لكن بعد ما اطلعت على قسم جيد من تعليم بريمافيرا للأستاذ محمود وجدته شرحا من نوع مختلف يبدو فيه التميز والاحترافية 

فقلت في نفسي بعد هذا الشرح الرائع أضم صوتي إلى صوت المطالبين بتكملة المستوى الثاني ولاسيما على النسخة السادسة للأهمية القصوى 

فكما تعلم أن المهندس المخطط يمضي 10% في تخطيط المشروع و90% في المتابعة واعطاء التقارير فنرجو منك اتمام الشرح على نفس نسق القرص الأول

ولابد أن أوجه لك الشكر لتضمينك آيات قرأنية فكنت معلما ومذكرا بالأخرة 
فجزيت الجنة.....


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ع المجهود الرائع

وكنت اتمنى واكيد الكثير معي ان يكون الشرح لبرنامج بريمافيرا 6 مثلا


----------



## هاله النجار (11 ديسمبر 2009)

تم التحميل جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
محمود الصقار


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخ محمود علي هذا العمل الرائع ونسال الله العلي القدير ان يجازيك عنه خيراً وان يتقبله منك خالصاً لوجهه الكريم ان شاء الله


----------



## salim salim (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيه زهوة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن لي سؤال : هل الشرح للنسخة 6 أم 3 وشكرا


----------



## أبو نادر (11 ديسمبر 2009)

نبيه زهوة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولكن لي سؤال : هل الشرح للنسخة 6 أم 3 وشكرا



أخي نبيه بمراجعة الموضوع والردود يتبين أن الشرح على p3
ولكن في كثير من الفقرات الشرح شامل ولا يخص نسخة


----------



## ايمن حسين (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## بدر الدين الانصاري (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكور اخي الكريم علي المجهود
وزادك الله علما


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس محمود ونتمنى منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 ديسمبر 2009)

أبو نادر قال:


> أخي نبيه بمراجعة الموضوع والردود يتبين أن الشرح على p3
> ولكن في كثير من الفقرات الشرح شامل ولا يخص نسخة



جزاك الله خيرا أخى أبو نادر


محمود الصقار


----------



## engnascivil (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخى وجزاك الله كل خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## المهندسون يغلبون (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس محمود احنا والله مدنين لك بالعلم والفضل ومنتظرين منك الكثير الكريم بالمال محمود بين الناس فما بالك بكريم العلم وصقر (صقار) الهندسة


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس محمود ونامل منكم مواصلة الشرح


----------



## lover_hassan (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يجزاك خير مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد كم الماز (17 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## حازم مالك (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً...............................................وفقـــــــــــــــك الله


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير إن شاء الله... تم تحميل جميع الروابط وهي فعالة


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شرح روعه يا بشمهندس 
ويارييت يابشمهندس تكمل الشرح (الجزء الثانى)
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيف العراقي (27 ديسمبر 2009)

سلمت يا مهندس محمود على هذا العمل الرائع والشرح الوافي ونسال الله العلي القدير ان يجازيك عنه كل الخير
بأنتظار الجزء الثاني

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## احمد_سلوم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وحقق الله امالك
شكرأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ


----------



## rainspecter (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ماجد1111 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك ياأخي علي هذا العمل الطيب جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا لكل انسان يريد ان يفيد الناس*​


----------



## jak88 (3 يناير 2010)

llllllllllllllllla;,vvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## ابوالقاسم (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غدر الزمن (4 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي الجهد وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## م حسن علي حبيب (14 يناير 2010)

شكرا باش مهندس و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ma-tawa (14 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله عنك أخي محمود
الله يقويك ويحميك


----------



## eng_hazem123 (14 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل محمود 

نامل استكمال الجزء الثانى وجزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000000000


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (17 يناير 2010)

تمام يا بوب


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (27 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (27 يناير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shakawa_h (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور مجهود رائع....


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبد الرازق كيلاني (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## عاشق الثورة (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (11 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف مليون عافية........لو تكرمت أن تفيدنا ب p6 فهي مفيدة ومطلوب هذا البرنامج في العمل هذه الأيام....


----------



## عبدالرحمن الجابر (12 فبراير 2010)

- سلسلة أكثر من روعة نتمنى لك التوفيق و جزاك الله ألف خير...


----------



## احمد نابليون (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود


----------



## Akmal (12 فبراير 2010)

أبو نادر قال:


> إذا ممكن المساعدة
> حملت الدروس ولكن عند تشغيلها تظهر رسالة خطأ ثم يتوقف الشرح وتغلق النافذة
> فهل هناك برامج يجب أن أنزلها حتى تعمل الملفات
> ولكم جزيل الشكر



أنا برضه حصلت معى تلك المشكلة فهل هى مشكلة فى الويندوز عندى ام تحتاج لبرامج خاصة لكى تعمل


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لمن يواجه مشكله فى تشغيل الفيديوهات
هذا الملف سوف يساعدك

http://dc153.4shared.com/download/220543574/41298743/___online.rar


----------



## Akmal (12 فبراير 2010)

eng/ibrahim eid قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لمن يواجه مشكله فى تشغيل الفيديوهات
> هذا الملف سوف يساعدك
> 
> http://dc153.4shared.com/download/220543574/41298743/___online.rar



الف شكر على ردك و انا جربته و الملفات شغالة كويس


----------



## zmry1965 (12 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراوشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng\memo (13 فبراير 2010)

مجهوووود رااائع

ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## احمد_سلوم (17 فبراير 2010)

نحن في انتظار الاسطوانه الثانيه
شكرأ جزيلا لك
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## khaled khalaf (17 فبراير 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (17 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايس فنتورا (26 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملفات على الميديا فاير ؟


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو يا جماعة الحلقة رقم 12و14 مش عارف انزلهم يا ريت لو تم اعادة تنزيل الرابط ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العبقرية (27 فبراير 2010)

المهندس الفاضل السلام عليكم
جزاكى الله خيرا اخى الكريم على تعبك ومجهودك وقد قمت بتحميل كل الملفات وفكها ولكن لم تعمل عندى نهائى ودائما تعطى خطا
ارج افادتى مع العلم ان الويندوز عندى فيستا


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (6 مارس 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور يا اخى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الفائده الكبيرة ونرجو تكملة الجزئ الخاص بتصميم المنشات العاليه
تقبل خالص تحياتى مع فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## صبح صبح (10 مارس 2010)

ارجو تزويدي برابط صالح لتحميل


----------



## shery 0 (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير متشكرة اوى انا كنت محتجاه فعلا


----------



## ديار26 (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وحيد مصطفى (19 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر على المجهودات الكبيرة


----------



## ياسر ايوب (19 مارس 2010)

شكر اللة سعيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 مارس 2010)

مازلنا فى انتظار الاسطوانة الثانية 
وفقكم الله 0000000000000000000


----------



## mosaadelbana (22 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أبو مصطفي @ (29 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله كل الخير ونفع بكم الله خلقه


----------



## alsharafii (29 مارس 2010)

لوسمحت اعد تنزيل
المقطع 19 و 20 لانهم غير شغالين 

وشكرا جزيلا ياباشا


----------



## ابو جاسر الهمام (20 أبريل 2010)

حقيقى الله ينور عليك .
ايه الحلاوة دى .
ليه ما فيش نفس الكلام على p6


----------



## SHODDA (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (7 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (8 مايو 2010)

مازلنا ننتظر اصدار الجزء الثانى 
وفقنا الله واياكم 000000000000000


----------



## محمودشمس (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعطاك العافية


----------



## sacalance (8 مايو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## alileith (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله بك 
الله يوفقك ويوفق كل الجهود الطيبة اللهم امين


----------



## civilwalid (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ومشكور علي الجهد


----------



## bmohinfo (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي محمود مجهود رائع 
لاكنني ام استطع تحميل الرابط 6 و12 
هل يمكتتي تحميل روابط الجزء الثاني شكراً جزيلاً أخى


----------



## مجاهد عمر (14 مايو 2010)

جهد جبار جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (14 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود الواضح 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتى


----------



## نادر8000 (15 مايو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## معاذ الناصر (1 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بنهاوى فاضى (19 أغسطس 2010)

sanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## بنهاوى فاضى (19 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ليك كتير ربنا يزيدك:78:


----------



## وديع المخلافي (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## همالايا (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fragrant (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ربي يجعلك في كل حرف حسنة


----------



## hhmdan (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك بك


----------



## قطوسو (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مـسكـووووووووووووووووور هـلبـة


----------



## قطوسو (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكـرا جزيـلا


----------



## mohamed abdelhamee (5 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you so much......but if you can ,,make your example with primavera P6


----------



## شمس الدين فرغل احم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shuaa said (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جهد رائع


----------



## احمد ابوسعدة (10 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير............ جهود رائعة


----------



## العبدالذليل (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاك واعطاك ماتتمني في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## سوزان زكريا (27 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم لي سؤال 
انا اعرف التعامل مع برنامج البريمافيرا 3 كعملية اخراج تقارير نسب انجاز و اي معلومات مطلوبة 
اريد انا ابدأ مشروع لحالي لعمل برامج لمشاريع صغيرة 
عملية Cost loading ---- 
و ما هي المعلومات المهمة المفروض ان تكون موجوده غير اللوحات و الكميات للبنود 
قدرات الانتاج و العمالة من الشركة هل هذا صحيح 
ارجو المساعدة 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن احمد (27 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 23645 (29 مارس 2011)

جعل الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شاهندة سمير (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاهندة سمير (15 أبريل 2011)

نتمنى تحميل الجزء الثانى بأسرع وقت
لأن الشرح مميز جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mzaaji (15 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك من قلبي

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد العوضى (11 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وذادك علما


----------



## احمد العوضى (12 مايو 2011)

حفظك الله ورعاك وبالايمان قواك


----------



## mohsheikh (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و ننتظر بفارغ الصبر تكملة حلقات تصميم برج من 80 دور


----------



## wissam 1973 (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء،وعن محاضرات الزلازل


----------



## اوبي123 (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## م/عيسى محمد (25 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير وبارك لك في اهلك وعمرك ارجو ان لاتتأخر علينا في الجزء الثاني بإنتظاره


----------



## م محمد كرم (26 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد مورو (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بس الرابط 8 مش شغال ممكن لوسمحتم حد يرفعه تانى


----------



## boushy (14 يونيو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك 
ومشكور علي الجهد*


----------



## waleed nosseer (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المغربى (11 فبراير 2012)

لقد تعلمت من هذه المحاضرت الكثير بارك الله فيك وحعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

السيف العراقي قال:


> سلمت يا مهندس محمود على هذا العمل الرائع والشرح الوافي ونسال الله العلي القدير ان يجازيك عنه كل الخير
> بأنتظار الجزء الثاني
> 
> تقبل تحياتي


نامل بحق مواصله هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

ايمن حسين قال:


> مازلنا فى انتظار الاسطوانة الثانية
> وفقكم الله 0000000000000000000



مع الشكر


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

شاهندة سمير قال:


> نتمنى تحميل الجزء الثانى بأسرع وقت
> لأن الشرح مميز جدا
> بارك الله فيك


مع الشكر


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

م/عيسى محمد قال:


> جزاك الله خير وبارك لك في اهلك وعمرك ارجو ان لاتتأخر علينا في الجزء الثاني بإنتظاره


مع الشكر


----------



## محمد السعيد على (6 مايو 2012)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> مع الشكر


نحن فى انتظاركم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (7 مايو 2012)

م محمود
انا اسالك لانك متمكن من البريمافيرا لماذا لايقوم من يقدم دوره البريمافيرا بشرح الجزء الاهم والمهم من البرنامج والخص بالتقارير والمتابعه والتدفقات الماليه .....
اتمن ان ترد ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## midoehab2006 (7 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (8 مايو 2012)

*Dear Eng.Mahammud thanks alot for the work and i ask the god to help you to complete it , we are waiting for you*


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 مايو 2012)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> م محمود*اتمنى ان تشرح الجزء الاهم والمهم من البرنامج والخاص بالتقارير والمتابعه والتدفقات الماليه .....
> ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام*​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## eng-wael mangament (18 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم تقبل منة هذا العمل وشكرا


----------



## eng amona (20 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (20 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن راااااااابط للبرنامج نفسه ؟؟؟؟؟ ويكون كامل 

وجزاك الله خيرا بانتظار باقي ابداعاتك


----------



## محمد على عطيه (21 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكور للمجهود*​*
*
​


----------



## eng dahab (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن اعادة رفع الجزئين ال 13 و الجزء 14 و ذلك حيث يذكر لي انه يوجد خطا بعد فك الضغط و لحضرتك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ammontda (27 أكتوبر 2012)

أين الشرح


----------



## ali.r.m (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا يا مهندس محمد


----------



## Eng Ahmed Lotfy (26 يناير 2013)

شكرا جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## مفيش حاجه بتوقع (26 يناير 2013)

مشكوررر


----------



## mousabadr (28 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ADL2013 (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## M.mano (15 فبراير 2013)

_*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
*_
_*اللهم احفظ مصر واهلها
اللهم اجعل عليك بكل من اراد بمصر واهلها بسوء*_​


----------



## concrete_ccc (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة علي المجهور الرائع دة


----------



## taher.medany (17 مارس 2013)

الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (17 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (4 يناير 2014)

:56: أسأل الله أن يجزى المهندس/محمود الصقار عنا خير الجزاء:56:
وأسأل الله أن ينفع الله بنا وبه 
جااااااااااااااى التحميل​


----------



## Alaslmy (28 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود


----------



## فوازفايز (23 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------

